# xbox live ip address failure



## Takeo1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have my xbox 360 contect to the interent via a ethernet cable to my laptop which is on a wireless network. Every time i try to connect to xbox live it fails the IP address though a few weks ago i used to be able to pass the ip test and acces abox live but it has suddenly stopped. I have gone on to xbox support and fiddled with the ip address and it still dosen't work.

Heres the ipconfig/all from command prompt if u need it

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Neil>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Neil-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-C9-E3-6B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d6f:2947:a256:6124%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 March 2008 16:51:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 15 March 2009 16:51:50
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167777999
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-44-31-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::983c:11e5:dd4d:495f%8(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.73.95(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134222761
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.73.95%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:30a6:12be:add5:4050(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30a6:12be:add5:4050%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.2%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Neil>


----------



## TheonlyBird (Mar 18, 2008)

ok this happened to me. although this sounds very basic and probably not the technical answer you were after this is how i solved it!

1) turn the laptop and the xbox off and unplug the ethernet cable
2) Plug back in the ethernet cable in both ends
3) turn on the laptop and MAKE SURE there is a power supply in the back which is on. For some reason if it runs on only its battery it never seems to work!
4) Wait till the laptop has fully loaded and check it is connected to the wireless network. At this stage DO NOT restart the wireless network or anything like that. Then turn on the console and it should like it did with me work.

The only annoying thing is you have to do this every time you go on xbox live but its worth it for the gameplay and you get quite quick at it!

I hope this worked and helped and if not im sorry good luck in finding another way!


----------



## Takeo1 (Mar 15, 2008)

No it didn't work just got can't connect to xbox live again :[....well thanks for trying to help 
If anyine else has anymore ideas plz help ^^


----------



## penguinboy20 (Jan 8, 2008)

well the ip addresses listed for the xbox is useless. I am having the exact same problem as you. I don't have a solution bu this will explain the problem a little better to you. 

http://ask-leo.com/why_cant_i_connect_with_a_169254xx_ip_address.html


----------



## Takeo1 (Mar 15, 2008)

thnaks that did help me understand a bit more
Ok heres an update, when i connect my xbox through a Ethernet cable directly to my wireless router it works perfectly but i have to go downstairs to do this and i would prefer to play in my room


----------



## penguinboy20 (Jan 8, 2008)

i found a solution for this and it worked perfectly however the problem for me has stared again. I can't remember where I found the solution but when I do ill post it here right away.


----------



## Ramezm (Apr 16, 2008)

Call Microsoft and ask them


----------

